# Considering Hand Rearing



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey all!

Since I sadly lost my tiel on 4th July,I have been on the lookout for a hand reared cockatiel, however they seem to be scarce in my area and quite expensive. A friend's brother has had a cockatiel have two chicks a few days ago which he doesn't want. So, I am considering taking them and hand rearing them myself. However, I have never hand reared before, though I've always REALLY loved the idea. I'm a bit nervous and unsure.

I am definitely willing to put in the work, don't worry, but I was wondering how easy it would be to make a mistake or not understand something correctly and potentially harm the chicks if I have no one with prior experience to learn off, just the internet? 3 weeks would be the right age, right? Would there be any problem with a thirty minute car trip for them? How likely is it that they would accept hand rearing after I bring them home? Also, any handy guides or links to help?

Also, do you think it would be too difficult to tame & bond with a parent-reared cockatiel in comparison to a hand-reared? Is it likely you could achieve the same bond and trust? I don't know that they would be handled at all before weaning or not.

Thank you very much, any answers to questions, advice and tips appreciated!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Two to three weeks is the right age to start handrearing and transporting them in a car, in a make-shift brooder would probably be your best bet. If you check out this thread 
* Arthur and Poppet's Breeding Journal* there are a lot of good hand rearing tips in there as well. There are many things that can go wrong even with the best intentions but you should be ok. Bonding with a parent raised tiel won't be like a hand reared one because parent raised will be afraid of you, you have to build up trust with them. It's possible to do although sometimes takes longer than we want it to. They should accept hand rearing fine, seeing as how they'll be hungry and want food and will soon associate you with food. If I have missed anything one of the more experienced people here should be along soon to help. Good luck!!!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_* A friend's brother has had a cockatiel have two chicks a few days ago which he doesn't want. So, I am considering taking them and hand rearing them myself. *_
*----------------------------------------*
*Hi...and welcome *

Does this person live close to you? if so, maybe you can visit to check on the babies. I have found that many times if a bird has problems prior to a person pulling for handfeeding that the person attempting to handfeeding can have problems regardless of how much info they have or even if experienced.

here are a couple links to look at. The first is cockatiel growth pix's. NOTE: baby cockatiels will vary in weight, but visually their development should look similar to the babies in the pix: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html

This album shows what to look for in the nestbox. Click on any pix for a larger view: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/Babies%20in%20Trouble/

From personal experience you might consider taking the babies when they are 2 to 2.5 weeks old. At this age they are easier to feed. Older and they may fight with you the first day when you try to handfeed.

When you get your babies please post several good clear pix's of them...front and side veiw. This way we can be familair with what you ware working with.


----------



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you both!

I will read through that thread, thanks for the help Roxy! 

Srtiels; within an hour's drive, but unfortunately I don't have a car myself and I'm not certain I will get the chance to go up and see them beforehand. I'll do my best though.

I'm not 100% decided I'll take them yet, to be honest while I'd love to hand rear them I'm really stressing that something could go wrong. But I don't know that I want to pass the opportunity either, it's something I've really wanted to do and I guess if I'm going to do it now is as good a time as any! What percentage of hand reared chicks make it to weaning fine, how often are there complications? Anyway, I need to talk further with him first. I should know for sure in the next couple of days.

Thank you so much for the links, very helpful.

Okay, thanks. I was concerned that they would be more vulnerable and in fact harder to feed if it was closer to the 2 week mark, but that makes sense. I've read about them rejecting handfeeding, does this happen often? It would just be very hard to do anything about that once I have them if that were to happen. I guess I'll just have to get them earlier.

Yes, I'll definitely be posting pictures straight away if I get them, so you know what I'm working with and may pick up on any problems I may have missed. Thank you very much!

Also, for a brooder, what would you recommend for the container? I'm just unsure as I've seen plastic, cardboard, glass recommended.... Also, what would be a good size in dimensions for it?

Thanks so much, I really appreciate any help. I'm almost as worried as I am excited about doing this, and I'm really reassured to know you people are great with any questions and problems. Thanks!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...as to a container..I perfer cardboard boxes. The average cockatiel nestbox is 12 x 12x 12, so I try to find a box that size and have 2-3" of pine or aspen shavings in the bottom. A heating pad can be under the box...but use 2 thin paperback books as a spacer to raise the box above the heating pad. In order to maintain humidity in the box, you can very lightly mist the inside wall of the box once a day until the baby is fully feathered. I like carboard because it is insular and hold the heat and humidity well.

If your friend has internet and email you can send him the links I posted so that he can use for comaprison with his babies.

As to survivability, it can be 100%, providing you take care of them.

Some rules I go by are:

1...Follow the direction on the formula container/bag as far as mixing. Have a digital thermometer on hand and take the temp. The ideal feeding temp is 104-105 degrees. too cool and it slows down digestion, and too hot and can scald or burn the crop. In order to keep the mixed formula warm you can place it in a bowl of warm water.

2...Have a scales that weighs in gram. Feed 10% of body weight at each feeding.

3...Before the next feeding place your finger at the base of the crop to feel that it is empty. If there is food leftover from the prior feeding this can be an alert to a problem starting. I have learned to always allow the baby to empty prior to each feeding.

You can do a search on You Tube for vids that show how to handfeed.


----------



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you! Will buy new scales as I'm not 100% sure mine are accurate, same goes for the thermometer. With the cardboard box, do you leave it closed up and dark like the nest box? Would a plastic one be an okay alternative and would it need to have a lid, or could I simply cover it with a towel or something? Also, are pine/aspen shavings necessary? I'm not sure where I can get them, we live in a regional area and I don't know whether there'd be somewhere I could get it, and it hasn't been recommended in most other guides and videos I've looked at.

Is this Roudybush formula a fine one to use? http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BIRD-HANDREA...298105?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item3f0389bcf9 Also, how much formula would be needed for the entire rearing of two chicks, maximum? A bent spoon is easier, right? I'm having trouble finding any videos where they use a spoon rather than a syringe. When feeding, you put it to the left side of the bird's beak tilted towards it's right, not your left/right?

Would feeding times starting at 7:30-8, 12, 4-4:30 and 8 work, depending on the crop fullness? Fewer feeding times between 8am and 4pm would be preferable is all, so I was hoping I'd only need the one at 12. If those times aren't very suitable I can change it and have two there.

Sorry for all the questions, hope I'm not overloading you with them. I just really want to make sure I am fully prepared before I start.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Roudybush is the best formula to use. I have known many breeders to use it (I use it myself) with great success and all chicks being very healthy.

As for the spoon, I have one of these:










You can buy them off of ebay for $30.00, I got mine from a bird supply store. I find they work excellent and have never had any problems with it. Make sure that you put the spoon on the left side which is your RIGHT side when hand-feeding. (*remember, you must let the crop completely empty at night before the first morning feeding*)*.*

At 3 weeks old, the feeding times I go by are: 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm and 11pm. So, just every 4 hours.


----------



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

Great, thank you, Roudybush it is then. I'm just not certain how much to buy for two chicks from 2-3 weeks old?

They look good! I can't see any on eBay though, and I'm in Australia, and if I would be taking them in 1-3 weeks (not 100% sure when they were born, will work it out with him tonight/tomorrow) I don't know whether they would come from overseas or not in time. If I have to go with just a spoon or just a syringe, which should I go for? I have been watching heaps of videos with a syringe used, I can't find any with a spoon but that is supposed to be easier? If I were to go with a syringe, is a Luer Lock tip fine?

Okay, great. Is that the same for 2 weeks? Does it matter if feeding times are and extra half an hour apart/closer eg. 7:30, 12, 4, 7:30, 11:30, or is it safer to just keep it to the four hours? Just that those times would work easier for me, but I am happy to work around that if it is not ideal.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

How much are you willing to spend? I found this: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BIRD-HANDREA...514324?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item41532084d4 

You get .91kg bag of Roudybush formula (which is probably more then enough) AND you get the Ezy Feeder spoon too, it is $86.00 though. This is in Australia by the way, so won't need to worry about over-seas shipping. 

If you can't afford the above, or don't want to spend that much, you can buy just the Ezy Feeder spoon from here: http://www.petshop-online.com.au/prod1408.htm and it is $32.45. (this store is also in Australia) 

I'm so sorry, I missed that question. I think for the 2 babies you will be getting, 2-3kgs would be enough to last them, keep the formula in a cool place so it doesn't go off, and it should be enough to keep them going.  (I got 3 baby Cockatiels when they were just 3 weeks old and I think I got a 2kg bag which lasted me up until they were fully weaned, it was 2 years ago so can't remember exactly lol)

Here is a chart of feeding times:

1-4 days -- Every two hours 
5-7 days -- Every three hours 
8-14 days -- 7:00 AM, 11:00 AM, 3:00 PM, 7:00 PM, 11:00 PM 
15-24 days -- 7:00 AM, 12:00 PM (Noon), 5:00 PM, 11:00 PM 
25-34 days -- 7:00 AM, 5:00 PM, 11:00 PM
35-44 days (fledging) -- 7:00 AM, 7:00 PM 
45 days to weaning -- 7:00 PM 

It's best to keep it to every 4 hours, if the chicks crops aren't empty before the next feeding, you won't be able to feed them, so 4 hours gives it that much more time to empty and be ready for the next feeding, if that makes sense?


----------



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you! Now I'm a bit confused though, you say .91kg is more than enough then 2-3 kg? Perhaps I could just get a .91kg bag and if I think I'll run out I can buy another from eBay. Or if I'd probably use more than that there is this one: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BIRD-HANDREA...509957?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item41532073c5 .

I am not sure if I want to spend that much as there is still other things I need to buy for them (possibly a container for brooder, thermometer, scales, etc), so I am tempted to just go with a syringe or spoon, but if you think it is that much easier and safer, I guess I should spend the extra money then.

Ah, okay, that's fine. That chart indicates every 5-6 hours for 15-24 day olds though?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol, this is what happens when you lack sleep and stay up all night. :blush:

I think you would be better off buying a 2-3kg bag, and then if you run out (which I highly doubt), you could get the .91kg bag. It's up to you if you want to use a spoon or a syringe, I found a bent spoon when I first started hand-feeding works much better though, so that's the best thing to use. The 2.26 kg bag looks good, you could also go ahead with that one. Since you have other things to buy, the cheaper way would be to just buy a bag of formula and use your own bent spoon.'

You're getting them when they are 2 weeks old, right? sorry, so you could go by this:

1-3 weeks -- 7:00 am, 11:00 am, 3:00 pm, 7:00 pm, 11:00 pm 
4 weeks -- 7:00 am, 12:30 pm, 5:30 pm, 10:30 pm 

Does that sound better? 

You're welcome by the way, trying to help you the best I can! I'm going to be hand-feeding 5-6 baby Cockatiels soon and I have to get my head back into hand-feeding mode and remember everything, I haven't hand-fed any babies for awhile.


----------



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

Okay, great, thank you! Alright, a bent spoon.

Yep, I'll try to get them 2 to 2 and a half weeks, definitely won't be later than 3 weeks. That sounds like a great timetable, thanks. Though, would it make much difference if I bumped all the 1-3 week ones up an hour? 8am, 12pm, 4pm, 7pm, 12pm. Just I'm often not there for part of the day and someone else in the house will be doing feeds after 8am and before 4pm a couple of days each week, so it would be easier if they only had to do one rather than two if that 3pm was 4pm. She's happy to do both if that's preferable for the babies though.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

At three weeks old I prefer to feed *3 times* a say. What I call a 6-6-12 schedule. This means 6 hours between 2 feedings and 12 hours overnite. Any more feeding than this at 3 weeks old and the body is going to work negatively and weight gain is not as good, and there is an increase in problems such as slower crop emptying. And the crop should empty prior to each feeding.

Below are pix of various syringes, and how to hold the head for handfeeding. The food is given from *the birds *left side, and aimed toward the birds right side of the throat.


----------



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, okay, so 6am, 12pm, 6pm? What about closer to 2 weeks old?

Thank you, those pictures are very helpful. What do you think of syringe vs spoon? If I use a syringe, should I purchase a 5/10CC one? Is there any chance you could give me some type of timetable as to how much on average to feed each feeding and how many times, depending on age?

For the cardboard box, which do you think I should use: 12 X 10 X 8, 17 X 13 X 9 or 16 X 11 X 17? I was thinking the first and progress to the second when they are a bit bigger?

For the heat mat, I already have this one: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Heat-Pad-Rep...684191?pt=AU_Pet_Supplies&hash=item1e5ea1d99f That will be fine, won't it?

Also; it turns out there are 3 chicks, and one would be kept with the mother. Would it be fine for me to take two, will the other be fine and the parents okay?


----------



## Eloise (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, I'm starting to think I won't hand rear these birds. Just found out that I might be busier than I thought in the next couple of months, though I have someone else in the household who would look after them during the day whenever I'm away. I'm just worried that they might not have enough of an understanding if something goes wrong during the day if I'm away more days than not.

Moreso, though, I'm terrified that something would go wrong. If I made any small mistake and a chick died, I don't think I'd forgive myself. As much as I'd LOVE to hand rear cockatiels, it's something I've always really wanted to do, I just don't want to risk losing one, particularly while I'm busy. I just really hope I get the chance soon.

As it is, as these cockatiels will really need a home and I would like to get a couple of parent raised tiels again, I'm going to take them once they have been weaned. It sounds like they will have been handled to some extent in the nest, and I will put in the time to bond with them as well as I can.

It also sounds like I may have found someone with hand reared cockatiels in my area; I found a notice for hand reared birds from a breeder, and amongst the pictures there were some tiels, so I will be calling them tonight to see if they have any available and for what price. I think I might just get the one of these if they have them, as it will be more affordable and I can bond more closely with it. The other two cockatiels will be in the aviary, but I will definitely give my hand reared one chances to spend time with them.

I just really hope I get the chance to hand rear a couple of chicks again soon. I'm thinking of rearing some budgie chicks later in the year, as I can take them directly from the parents and I feel safer with that as I have had a lot more experience with budgies and always handle the chicks in the nest. I also have enough budgies to try to schedule the chicks for later in the year so I can hand rear them when I will be home all the time. I would much prefer to rear tiels, so I'm just really hoping I get the opportunity soon again.

I guess it just turns out it isn't the right time for me to hand rear due to being more busy unexpectedly, and I'm just terrified something would go wrong due to some tiny mistake and I really wouldn't forgive myself if something like that happened.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well good luck! Hopefully you get your wish soon!


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I think you should go for it. You said that the person who has the baby bird's now doesn't want them. Will he step in if the parents abandon the chicks? Will he socialize them and take good care of them, even if they stay with the parents? I was able to raise sick baby birds in the last few days before my wedding (which was crazy busy, baby birds aside), so I think you will be able to raise a couple of chicks, especially if they're already 2 weeks old. I've been raising Izzy, who has some pretty big health problems, since she was 10 days old. She's 8 weeks old today and still eats 3 times a day (with no end in sight). I'm a full time college student and haven't found caring for her in addition to going to school to be too hard. Of course you need to do what's best for you, and if you were just thinking of breeding birds but were afraid you wouldn't have enough time, I'd say to wait to breed. But these babies are already here and need someone to love them and raise them. Don't let your fear get in the way!


----------

